# Dual WAN network with VLAN Trunk



## kris713 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this forum and thanks in advance.
i have two WAN connections to VDSL modems which then feed into a freebsd multi nic  mini pc. Here is the diagram: (four nics on freebsd igb0 to WAN1, igb1 to WAN2, igb2,3 on lagg to bridge
                       WAN1(VDSL modem on eth)                     WAN2 (VDSL modem on eth)
                                     |                                                          |
                                     ----------------FreeBSD---------------------
                                                            |    |      (lagg to mikrotik vlan filtering bridge          
                                                            |    | 
                                         Mikrotik RB1100 AHX4 --------------MikrotikRB450GX4 as dmz ( running wireguard, ikev and openvpn server)

Method 1 which works but not very well on the freebsd box:
cloned_interfaces="lagg0 vlan10 vlan20 bridge10 bridge20 vlan100"
ifconfig_igb0="up" #connected to vdsl modem1 172.16.1.1
ifconfig_igb1="up" #connected to vdsl modem2  172.16.2.1                                     
ifconfig_igb2="up" #lagg
ifconfig_igb3="up" #lagg
ifconfig_lagg0=" laggproto lacp laggport igb2 laggport igb3 lagghash l2,l3"
ifconfig_vlan10="vlan 10 vlandev lagg0 up"
ifconfig_vlan20="vlan 20 vlandev lagg0 up"
ifconfig_bridge10="inet 172.16.1.3/29 up addm igb0 addm vlan10"
ifconfig_bridge20="inet 172.16.2.3/29 up addm igb0 addm vlan10"
ifconfig_vlan100="inet 192.168.2.10/24 vlan 100 vlandev lagg0" #management access etc
this works and vlan10, vlan20 are then accessible from the mikrotik rb450gx4 but pings don't always work across devices

Method 2 would involve using epair and vlan 
Could anyone help me with that please?
I want the igb0 and igb1 would be access ports and lagg0 would be a trunk port with WAN1 on VLAN10 and WAN2 on VLAN20

This is a home setup and right now I am using a third method where all wans are in one bridge
cloned_interfaces="lagg0 bridge0 vlan100 vlan120"
ifconfig_igb0="up"
ifconfig_igb1="up"
ifconfig_igb2="up"
ifconfig_igb3="up"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto lacp laggport igb2 laggport igb3 lagghash l2,l3 up"
ifconfig_bridge0="inet 172.16.0.2/29 up addm lagg0 addm igb0 addm igb1"
ifconfig_vlan100="inet 192.168.2.10/24 vlan 100 vlandev lagg0 up"
This way I have to set the filtering bridge to tag all incoming on the lagg interface with vlan10 and then the WAN bridge can be accessed by rb450gx4. Load balancing works but not as well as it would if two WANs were on different VLANs. (easier to load balance using PCC)
Sorry for the complexity and thanks in advance


----------

